# ryc memorial day



## speedman

im already excited for it, i am gonna ride before that but still excited lol


----------



## JPs300

Planning on it. Just gotta score another diff w/o putting myself in divorce court, lol.


----------



## speedman

haha, **** what happen to yours?


----------



## lilbigtonka

he broke something in the rear diff as it is a weak spot on them irs 300's due to it pretty much being a flipped front diff, but jp has found other ways around it i believe and im confident he will have it up and ready for ryc, right jp dont leave me hangin and you might wanna ride it before ryc again to make sure it aint gonna leave you hangin lol


----------



## JPs300

Yeah, the rear diff basically ate itself. I've got a few tricks up my sleeve yet for it, I think I can cure their weakness. Should be out testing again by next weekend provided I can get a diff coming yet this week to be here by the first part of next.


----------



## speedman

**** dude that sucks, hopefully you have it back up n running for ryc i never been for memorial day weekend im hoping its gonna be good.


----------



## lilbigtonka

it is usually the busiest weekend of the year out there so i hope your brute is ready to make its own trails lol, i know mine will be or atleast it better i got alot of showin off to do lol and my buddy has a thing or 2 to be showin off including a big lift we wont say no more.....and we will be heard


----------



## Hi-Tower

wheres RYC?


----------



## lilbigtonka

punta gorda florida


----------



## backwoodsboy70

plan on seeing me there !:nutkick:


----------



## lilbigtonka

suweeet backwoods i will def meet up with ya if you are down to ride we got a big group going so should be a blast you staying the whole weekend


----------



## speedman

i cant wait to go i got the lift almost done, so im excited to go really bad might goto another event before who knows..


----------



## JPs300

I may be out. Had some changes in my finacials that is going to eliminate my play money at least for a while. 

If a free pass or two shows up at my work(they usually send some to us for bigger events) then I'll try to swing it, but fuel, food, + entry is going to be too much right now.


----------



## speedman

JPs300 said:


> I may be out. Had some changes in my finacials that is going to eliminate my play money at least for a while.
> 
> If a free pass or two shows up at my work(they usually send some to us for bigger events) then I'll try to swing it, but fuel, food, + entry is going to be too much right now.


 
yeah thats what kills me going up there, is the entry and gas and food and everyother little thing you need to take.. but its worth it lol


----------



## JPs300

It's worth it, but I just had to take a little over $100 a week hit to my pay check. I'm back to having some outside sales accounts and will get some commissions off of them, but it's going to take a while before I can get enough going with them to make up the $. 

If we get some free passes then I can probably swing this one and then sit back for a while.


----------



## primetime1267

I can't wait either.... We will be there early saturday and staying still Monday morning. Chris, text me some pics of the new lift bro...

We should have a great turn out!!


----------



## speedman

primetime1267 said:


> I can't wait either.... We will be there early saturday and staying still Monday morning. Chris, text me some pics of the new lift bro...
> 
> We should have a great turn out!!


 
i will as soon as i finish it its been whooping my *** lol im doing it blind pretty much idk what im doing here haha


----------



## primetime1267

Just remember, that the nuts go on the bolts and you will be fiNe. It's not rocket science, lol... I love saying that, since my stepfather is actually a rocket scientist at the cape. Can't wait to see it!!


----------



## speedman

lol i know, its just that some things dont line up good so you gotta do some hammering and pulling and stuff lol,


----------



## linkage

Will be there. Should get everybody close together for camping, Joe is doin the VIP thing to get in thursday so he is gonna block off a section in the tree area between the front field and the buggy wash let us know if you want us to save room.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Save me a spot denny !!!


----------



## JPs300

We used-to stay out in the first open area on the left, but have been staying the family area on the right the past few times. - Kinda nice staying in the family area, so that when you want to sleep you can w/o any issues. 

32' of motorhome + 24' of enclosed race-car trailer kinda negates me getting into/out of some of the camping areas out there.


----------



## speedman

im going with a friend of mine that has a toy hauler so i dont gotta sleep in a tent for once lol


----------



## primetime1267

Like people ever really get any sleep while their out there anyhow..


----------



## backwoodsboy70

lol im a be in a tent sweating my *** off !:bigeyes:


----------



## primetime1267

They sell tent fans at Walmart. I bought one for the last event and it worked killer.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Lol i have fans but oh well i be iight , i just cant wait to ride sumwhere new!


----------



## JPs300

Not sure if the rear drivetrain will hold, but I should be going and will likely have a decent crew rolling with me. 

This new "devilsgardenmudclub" did raise some interest as well, but no site pics and no previous info leaves me a bit leary with as dry as it has been. RYC spent a lot of time setting up the canals and water control so that they could keep the holes right year-round, no matter what the conditions are.


----------



## linkage

Trick to sleeping @ RYC on weekends like memorial weekend..... DRINK MORE or bring ear plugs


----------



## lilbigtonka

we need to all stick together this time no going back to trucks for drinks every 5 min....i will have my cooler with me and i know a couple others will to so lets do some riding and get good pics for here....and not to mention all these nice bikes rolling together we will be the AAARRTYY:


----------



## primetime1267

def. bring ear plugs, and lock up your gas cans.. Someone stole mine last month.. little *****e$!!


----------



## speedman

Where do you guys camp at? I have a big group coming from down here with 3 big suburbans couple atvs and 2 big jeeps, Jp the new place did sound good but it sounds like they are gonna be another dirtyfoot place maybe I'm wrong but no pictures to do us justice and that place is a lot closer to my dads then ryc or lcross


----------



## JPs300

I'm gonna swing by there(DGMC) next week when I'm out in Clewiston. Doubt I can see much from the road, but I'll take a shot. For sure not enough info on their site to go in blind on a big weekend. - I'm sure we'll hit RYC for Memorial Day, just curious about the new park to try out at a later date. It sounds like the guy who posted it up on HL is tied to it (owner, family, friend, etc) so maybe we'll get some info back to the questions I asked there. 


Like I said, we camp on the right in the family area. No problems having it quiet enough to sleep, but you can't have any big(loud) parties at your site either. It's great IMO, as I can play all day, party near the stage of an evening, then crash whenever I want with no problems. - If ya'll want to set up with us that's cool. 

My version of "roughing it" is not having satelite for the LCD tv in the motorhome......my butt sleeps in the a/c. The 24' enclosed has a/c as well, so we might chain the bikes together at night and have some people throw air mattresses in there.


----------



## speedman

i might be tenting it with my air mattress i like to sleep at night but since im single i usually pick up a girl and talk at night lol


----------



## primetime1267

We usually park at the very last road on the left and grab a spot in the middle.. Walking distance to the band area. I'll be trying to get out there late Friday night so I can avoid the lines on Saturday morning. Last month was an hour line that started right on Bermount road.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i have to go sat mornin :17:


----------



## primetime1267

Ahh man, just get there before 9am and you should be okay, hopefully... Last time we had to make a few stops so we pulled into line around 10ish, so we got stuck in that huge line.

I can't wait, 10 more days.. And whats even better is I get 50% off admission for the weekend since I'm a veteran!!!!

I have a few more things to do the Brute and the Grizzly and we should have everything all in order.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

Yea ill be there when it opens exactly lol i aint playin waitin games haa


----------



## lilbigtonka

U going sat morning backwood then give me a call you can follow us there need to be at gate by 715 tho or you will have Atleast a hour wait


----------



## JPs300

We're heading out Firday evening/night after work. - I'd rather drive out there at 2am set up and get some sleep, vs going to bed late from finishing getting ready and still needing to get up early to get in before noon.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm gonna go fri/sat...gotta work on sunday. Having some axle problems again, the left front is too short and pulls out of the cv...the clip that goes on the inner comes off. Chris u having this problem? I can't get a hold of mark! I need a longer axle


----------



## JPs300

Well, one in our crew is now rolling heavy.....my boy with the built eiger went out yesterday and bought a brand-new Outlander XMR! Going to ride it enough to make the 10hr service by Thursday before and be out there with it. 


Now we still have to fix the eiger and have it done so that my wife can ride it, lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

less then a week away brute is begging to go play.... we should be there friday saturday and sunday


----------



## primetime1267

lilbigtonka said:


> less then a week away brute is begging to go play.... we should be there friday saturday and sunday


Ohhhhh Yeah!! We just picked up a watermelon to spike for the weekend :trink26:.


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha injected watermelons and jello shots on top of our kinda women man dion we got our hands full.....ill bring the chairs and michelobs so we have entertainment at night lol


----------



## JPs300

Getting there! I rode mine yesterday evening, just putting some trail time on it to check everything over. My buddy got his 10hrs of break-in time on the MR this weekend, so it's headed in for the initial service this week and will be ready to play hard. 

Got to degree the cam in in the eiger and it will be good to go for the wifey.


----------



## jrpro130

I'm ready to break!


----------



## lilbigtonka

I prolly will to Ricky but I guarantee you it wont be my lift haha just messing with ya


----------



## primetime1267

lilbigtonka said:


> I prolly will to Ricky but I guarantee you it wont be my lift haha just messing with ya


Just not right.....:umbrella:


----------



## lilbigtonka

Looks like I will b there bright and early Friday morning now can't wait


----------



## jrpro130

hey it may not be the LIFT but it prob will be axles (for both of us!) *IF* we break anything. I was hard on it last ride and didn't break the other 3 axles...I actually twisted the shaft on the one that I did break! NOT even the CV


----------



## primetime1267

That is why I'm bringing my extra set of gorilla axles for the rear... _Just IN CASE_.. LOL
And some extra tie rods & control arms. now only if I could figure a way to bring an extra wife. 

I would rather be wrenching at the park than sitting around a broken bike for a few days unable to ride.


----------



## jrpro130

you should see what i usually have to bring...all the way down to wheel bearings, ball joints, extra cv nuts, belt (obviously), tie rod ends, BUSHINGS for the lift, and the usual plugs oil brake cleaner every socket, puller, and tool I need to work on it. I even have a seperate toolbox just for the brute...a 6 5 drawer MAC sidecart!


----------



## jrpro130

So roll call who is going?


----------



## lilbigtonka

Be there early Friday morning and lil Matt the same is anyone commin with you ricky


----------



## JPs300

We'll be there Friday evening. - Gotta take my bike to work with me tomorrow and pull the side cover to see what's up with the secondary clutch. Still gotta finish the eiger motor tonight and get it back in the bike.


----------



## lilbigtonka

sounds like last ryc jp u better make it you always waiting til the last minute lol


----------



## jrpro130

Yea my whole crew from down south. 14 bikes I think? Toyhauler, 30ft enclosed, RV, the whole nine...


----------



## JPs300

lilbigtonka said:


> sounds like last ryc jp u better make it you always waiting til the last minute lol


 
Thought I was ready. Went to put my shoes on yesterday morning and seen the torn boot. No biggie, I can knock that out in like 20-30min. Fired the bike up going to turn it around and have it ready to do yesterday evening, backed out fine, then wouldn't move. It tries to engauge while holding the shifter up or down, thus something with the release is adding enough tension to engauge the clutches as they should be doing on their own. 

I drug it to work today, should know shortly whats up and shouldn't be a problem having it finished before I leave today. 


Got the eiger back together last night and running, seems the cam timing was the kick-back issue.


----------



## lilbigtonka

ok jp it is mid day or later lets hear where you are on it


----------



## JPs300

^ wholy spammers batman! - lols




IS IT 5 O'CLOCK YET???????????


----------



## lilbigtonka

Heading out now see yall soon look for black brute with red underneath


----------



## JPs300

.....come on 5.....


Nice bit of rain to mat the dust down too!


----------



## Polaris425

JPs300 said:


> ^ wholy spammers batman! - lols


next time just report the post so someone will see it... :bigok:


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i wish i could of went :yell:


----------



## JPs300

....close enough....


YEEEEEEE-HAW!!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

well had a blast this past weekend everyone had issues but in the end everyone bike came out running......only carnage was a broke tie rod on the ol 300 for me and well the gf let it drink some water a couple times but all was good......


----------



## jrpro130

Well some of our bikes ran


----------



## JPs300

I broke a rear axle yesterday. Debating between having shafts made for my joints or having turner build me a complete rear set. - Either way it's going up FS or trade for a grizzly or can-am. Putting my harley up as well, need to off it and my honda in favor of a big bore for me and something for the wifey. 

I also drown my "waterproof" g'zone phone Sat around mid-day in the canal around the main hole. Was using it to drive my stereo and it won't fit in my current pelican, so just had it stuffed in a small bag on my handle bars. It got loose and came un-plugged and spent 20-30min on the bottom before we found it. With the plug-in door open it wasn't sealed off.


----------



## speedman

so no one got pics? post them up


----------



## lilbigtonka

yea joe got some but wont post em til next week since he is out of town right now and yea ricky i would be pissed aswell sucks when ya spend that kinda money and cant even ride without breaking everytime


----------



## jrpro130

I got some I'll post up later


----------



## lilbigtonka

you had tme to take pics ricky man i thought your time consisted of working on the bike lol


----------



## linkage

joe got some good pics and videos of sunday ride and I have some " flashy :saevilw:revealing " ones of the party by the concert saturday night


----------



## speedman

post them already, i been waiting all day!!! lol


----------



## pitbullmike007

post post post them pics.. !! lol. 
my sis n law got some pics of me goin deep, jus waitn for her to send them over.,, my chick got vids but they all suck.. lol. 
was lookin for everyone on sunday cudnt find anyone though, plus left alil early, was still feelin like sht.. next time for sure hope not to be sick,, and do it up big like usual


----------



## lilbigtonka

i know i didnt even see jp was def looking but i was there all friday and saturday and didnt see anyone but my usual gang


----------



## jrpro130

The fixing was pretty quick....just an inner CV


----------



## JPs300

lols. Yeah, one of my boyz talked to Mike, but we neve caught up. Since I drown my phone Sat before lunch I couldn't even try to get a hold of anyone.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i figured since i tried calling ya and got no answer lol


----------



## linkage

there some on this sites forum http://trucksgonewild.com/forum.html


----------



## pitbullmike007

^^^ linkage,, how do u like tha gade, luv the 7in lift.. pros cons? been considering one for my next bike, done up simular to urs.. 

lil tonka- yeah bro tell me bout it, i rreallay jus rode by myself, my chick was followin me around but 2wh drive stock tires 420 and my bro was piggy back with his chick but his belt box was takin in water so wasnt really doin to much either by sunday.. o and tmobile had no service from 31 and up, so i cudnt call anyone even if i wanted to.. lmao.. 
i posted couple of pics of me on the ryc facebook page under ''LoyaltyLine''


----------



## linkage

the gade and lift are great. Only complain I had was snapping the rear driveshaft but since my last mod to it I have not had a problem with it.


----------



## lilbigtonka

the gade does well i will say and when he had problems with the rear axle it was so much easier to take care of then reg bikes due to the trailing arms


----------



## pitbullmike007

thanks for the info,, what mod did u have to do to fix that problem?? and how do the diff hold up keepin water out of them. ?


----------



## JPs300

I would imagine he has the "new" upgraded rear driveshaft. - Seems that was a comon problem for them stock with big tires.


----------



## linkage

link below is for the mod to the driveshaft, the new shaft from BRP isnt enough or wasnt for me anyways. 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=12436


----------



## pitbullmike007

sweet,, funny how jus that much thicker will hold up better.. ,, def a mod to keep in mind when i do upgrade on bikes.


----------



## linkage

.08 dom to .12 dom tubing


----------



## speedman

i guess no one gonna post up pics


----------



## Offroadin89

holy cow that was alot of reading. i cant believe i missed out on all that. i need to get on the computer more often again, lol. that was def a good weekend!! cant wait for pics from joe!!


----------



## linkage

heres a short video of some clips and pictures, got tired of editing it but its better than nothing.


[ame="http://s745.photobucket.com/albums/xx97/dw1678/general/ATV/?action=view&current=RYC.mp4"]







[/ame]
http://s745.photobucket.com/albums/xx97/dw1678/general/ATV/?action=view&current=RYC.mp4


----------



## lilbigtonka

these all must have been taken sunday the day i wasnt there lol


----------



## Offroadin89

SWEEEET!!! :rev1:like the pic of ur face covered! haha that was funny when that happened. was def a nasty hole tho!! vids are sweet to! cant wait to see the rest


----------



## backwoodsboy70

i wish i coulda went


----------



## linkage

http://s745.photobucket.com/albums/xx97/dw1678/general/ATV/?action=view&current=MOV07092.mp4

http://s745.photobucket.com/albums/xx97/dw1678/general/ATV/?action=view&current=MOV07083.mp4









here a link to some more


http://gulfcoast.metromix.com/events/photogallery/flashed-*******-yacht-club/2648838/content


----------



## JPs300

Great pics man. 

I'm kicking myself for not making it up to that newly opened area on the north end. Looks like it was a killer play spot for the bikes.


----------



## pitbullmike007

ok bro yeah i know now, ya were the guyz with the bigg azz lifts at the corner of the west hole tryin to get over a stump under the water or something on sunday.. i was right in the mix, on the green 450,, u can see me riding in to the 2nd vid with the cowboy hat, well jus my back anywayz lol. ya had some great lookin bikes,, that brute was crazy nice, all yas bikes were..


----------



## pitbullmike007

yeah jp, that north hole looks like its gonna be a nice place to ride once its done,, we took a ride up there, but it stank nasty, and there was bunch of nasty sht floatin round the deeper parts i didnt want to put my ballz in.. lmao..


----------



## pitbullmike007




----------



## JPs300

linkage said:


> here a link to some more
> 
> 
> http://gulfcoast.metromix.com/events/photogallery/flashed-*******-yacht-club/2648838/content


 
hahaha - shot #16 was a chick in our group. She drown the sport quad, then took out her daily driver lifted dodge truck and drown it.....

good times!


----------



## linkage

pitbullmike007 said:


> ok bro yeah i know now, ya were the guyz with the bigg azz lifts at the corner of the west hole tryin to get over a stump under the water or something on sunday.. i was right in the mix, on the green 450,, u can see me riding in to the 2nd vid with the cowboy hat, well jus my back anywayz lol. ya had some great lookin bikes,, that brute was crazy nice, all yas bikes were..


 
Yes that was us, that hole in the corner had a drop off we were attempting to get up. Next time you see us say Hi and if you want we can all ride.


Anyone in the area a group of us are going to MYAKKA Mudflats this saturday!!! 

http://www.myakkamuddflats.com/


----------



## lilbigtonka

if anyone goes to myakka and sees a bunch of brutes with a lifted renegade in the mix def come say hey and ride.....


----------



## pitbullmike007

linkage,, yeah bro def will do that next time i see ya.. 

make sure take some good pics of the flats,, been wantin to go out there but lil iffy..


----------



## linkage

I dont know where you are coming from but its well worth the hour ride for us , but the couple people who usually take pics in our group are not going but we might get a few here and there.


----------



## primetime1267

I'll have the GoPro mounted on the rhino tomorrow... Anyone coming tomorrow have a cdi box for 2005 brute 750???


----------



## pitbullmike007

Yea it's Alil over an hr from us - we wud b comin from Lehigh / ft myers area an it's bout 80 miles north of us - I do wanna make it out there one of these times to c how it is - maybe next time


----------



## linkage

Here is a video from some guys that were there, they travel the world doing stuff like this.. Good video from ocala FL-RYC-Key West.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/****.../video/video.php?v=10150221960962481&comments


----------

